# Badis?



## Ben M (20 Jan 2011)

Hi, I have a 40l tank, which will be a cherry shrimp tank. However, I'd like to have a few fish in it. I have being considering a badis species, Do you think any species would be suitable? The tank is 33cm x 33cm (base) and 45cm tall. It will be heated to 23 -24c, and will have quite strong filtration (up to 30x turnover, depending upon which filter I end up going for). My water is hard, and has a pH of about 7.8 from the tap, but the tanks are about pH 7 - 7.2. The tank will be heavily planted with mosses, a E. parvula carpet, amazon frogbit and beech/oak leaves.

Will the badis be of any threat to shrimplets?

Do you think this is a suitable setup to keep/breed a badis species? If so, which species would you recommend, and how many? I'm think of 1 male and 3-4 females, does that sound about right?

cheers


----------



## a1Matt (21 Jan 2011)

They will be a threat to the shrimplets and I'd say that is too many for the tank size.  
Dario dario would be my choice for a planted tank.

Read more here: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.ph ... ario&id=41


----------



## JohnC (21 Jan 2011)

Dario Dario are amazing. (Scarlet Badis) I have a pair in my corner. They are shy however, and ive had males be overly hostile to each other. 

I'd agree that I would not keep them in a shrimp breeding tank, they prefer live foods. I think i was told they are proper carnivores so make an effort to give them daphnia and brine shrimp as often as possible.

best regards,
john


----------



## Tom (21 Jan 2011)

I loved my Scarlet Badis. Tiny little things, they do need small meaty foods though


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jan 2011)

Hi all,
I like the little _Dario_ species as well. I think they could be kept successfully with RCS in a small tank, as long as the tank was fairly heavily planted and the colony was established before the fish were added. I think I've found the reason why shrimp colonies decline when you keep them with a micro-predator, it is because the male shrimps are always active and on the move, and this means that they are much more likely to be predated than the females. Over time the composition of the colony changes until it is adult females only, and eventually your colony fails. 

If you do go for a _Dario or Badis_ sp. you need to ensure that you only get one male (often shops sell all males) as the males will fight. There is no problem with keeping a pair or harem. 

I've been keeping a pair of Thread-fin Rainbows with mine, and this is a good mix. The only problem I've found in small tanks is that you can successfully keep 3 or 4 male Thread-fins together or a male:female pair, but 1male:2 females or 2 males:2 females leads to a lot of bullying and stress , and eventually the death of the bullied fish if you don't remove it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ben M (21 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I don't think Badis are for me then, as I want the tank primarily to breed shrimp, with the fish to fit around them. 

Do you guys have any suggestions as to fish that are totally shrimp safe (including tiny shrimplets possibly?). 

I would like a fish with a lot of character, not just a fish that swims up and down the tank all day.

I really like threadfin rainbows, but unfortunately nobody sells females around here.

cheers


----------



## Tom (22 Jan 2011)

I wouldn't say anything is TOTALLY shrimp safe - most things will take a tiny shrimp if the opportunity arises, however given plenty of moss I don't think you'll have too much of a problem with most small fish.


----------



## Ben M (22 Jan 2011)

thanks, the tank will be crammed with moss, so the shrimp will have plenty of space to hide. Have you got any ideas as to good little fish?

cheers


----------



## Tom (22 Jan 2011)

Have you looked at any of the Microrasboras? Maybe Boraras brigittae or maculatus? Or were you looking for something with a bit more personality like the Badis?


----------



## Ben M (22 Jan 2011)

I'd like something with a bit more personality. But I'm not sure that there are many such fish that'd be suitable in this tank. I need to find a tiny cichlid that doesn't eat shrimp lol.

Do you think there are any tiny fish with a lot of character?

cheers


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jan 2011)

Hi all,


> Do you think there are any tiny fish with a lot of character


 I'm not sure how big they get but the _Stiphodon_ type Gobies? Other possibilities would be Dwarf Pencils or the _Dario_ and Rainbows mentioned earlier, or possibly any of the 3 small _Corydoras_ spp. (_C. habrosus, hastatus or pygmaeus_).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill (22 Jan 2011)

have a look here, http://www.minifische.de/minifischeE.html
Lots of info om Micro fish


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Jan 2011)

I've tried many dwarf cichlids with shrimp.  The only ones that didn't eat too many were Biotoecus but they are hard to get and very delicate.  Amazing fish though.  You might find small Taenicara or Dicrossus might be worth a try too.  They will eat any shrimp that can fit in their mouths but adults and sub-adults should be ok.


----------



## Garuf (22 Jan 2011)

http://www.tankgeek.com/2010/12/11/%E2% ... /#more-632


----------



## Ben M (22 Jan 2011)

thanks for the replies! 

I've had a look at a few killifish here: http://www.minifische.de/aplo.html

Do you think there are any suitable ones, or are they all shrimp munchers?

cheers


----------



## Garuf (22 Jan 2011)

The more I have fish and watch them the more I'm inclined to think every single fish there is is a predator to some capacity, I've watch Micro rasbora take shrimp, I've seen Oto's take baby shrimp I think that no matter what species it will take some, it's just a matter or you seeing it or not.


----------



## JohnC (22 Jan 2011)

i'd very much recommend pygmy cories (pygmaeus) they are packed with character and lovely in small groups. I've got 10 in my corner tank.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Jan 2011)

I've kept killies with shrimp and they do hunt them down, but small killies in a densely planted tank and they should be able to escape.  I've had adult Fundulopanchax kill and eat adult cherry shrimp!


----------



## Gill (22 Jan 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> The more I have fish and watch them the more I'm inclined to think every single fish there is is a predator to some capacity, I've watch Micro rasbora take shrimp, I've seen Oto's take baby shrimp I think that no matter what species it will take some, it's just a matter or you seeing it or not.



I agree with the above, Over the last few weeks I have watched my Female Gold HF tear apart adult shrimp and gobble down juvi shrimp. 
I thought that Heterandria would be ok with shrimp, but the females are vicous little things with loads of aggression. The males in comparison have never touched the shrimp untill the female has eaten her fill and they peck at the leftovers.


----------

